
Ask HN: Is there any US bank with a consumer facing API? - pedanticpolice
I want a bank or service that gives me direct access to transactions data over API.<p>There was a great Ask HN about this a year ago (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12359560), but no easy way to get API access to my own transactions as a regular consumer.<p>Anyone know of something like this?
======
tobylane
The EU is mandating considerable openness including API access for customers
this year. PSD2 may come to US customers of international banks.

------
boysabr3
Afaik [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/) allows you to access
transaction data

~~~
gakos
But Plaid doesn't offer banking services, just balance and transaction data
from traditional banks (as well as some other services like authentication).
Used their API for a side project and recommend it.

Dwolla is another player in this space.
[https://www.dwolla.com/](https://www.dwolla.com/)

------
jrowley
Simple Bank allows you to export your transaction data as json, but I don't
think they have a public API.

------
bob_theslob646
The transcation data you seek is proprietary.

~~~
bckygldstn
But it's your own transactions.

